# Help Evicting a Boarder



## Cadence (Oct 30, 2009)

I have a neighbor, who owns horses. Her daughter, who lives in her own separate home is boarding with us for a total of two months. 

During that time she has paid board late, criticizes me management and training practices behind my back, is rude to other boarders and ignores them, and leaves her manure bucket full at the end of the barn for someone else to dump in our trailer/manure pile. 

She signed an agreement. I have the ride to ask her to leave if she breaks the barn rules, which she has. 

I would like help constructing a professional eviction notice and send it to her right away. Do I just stick to the late board and not cleaning up after herself or do I get into her other behaviors?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I would state that due to violations in the boarding contract and not name anything specific.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Agree with the above, but you better get it done….stalls here are filling up fast for winter, but it sounds to me like there are really only 2 concrete things she has done-late pay and not cleaning up after herself. The rest are either hearsay or a matter of opinion. She may not be a real social type…perhaps her time is limited and she doesn't want to socialize, and the others are perceiving that as rude. Unless you have actually hear her yourself (or overheard her) criticizing you-totally he said-she said.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Only thing I see you could "evict" her for is late payment of board.

Her leaving a muck bucket full..._sure it is only from her and her horse? 
Positively???_

Not socializing or being nice is not a mandatory requirement of any barn situation.
Personally, when I boarded I did not get neighborly but stayed to myself. 
Was polite with hello and goodbye otherwise I was content to be with me...I rode and took care of my horses.

If she has criticized you to your face then you have grounds along with late board...otherwise it is hearsay and mentioning that in a evict letter could land you in legal trouble...

*Stick to facts you know and can prove.*
Her board has been late, period.
You don't need to go into details. 
You own the property and you want her gone....stop taking her money when she wants to pay you late...

_To _____
You have broken the rules of the boarders contract you signed.
This is to inform you you have xyz days to leave the premise. 
Boarding of your horse{s} is terminated.
The stabling of your horse{s} will no longer take place as of such and such date. This is to include all of the details of feeding, cleaning, turnout, medication, farrier, vet and riding, storing of your equipment, etc... All is terminated and so are the privilege of being on said premise.
Have all of your belongings out and off premise before this date or they will be removed and noted as abandoned to the authorities.
Barn Management.._

Something to that effect...
Just remember there are other people who you share a property line with and neighbors can be good or bad or impossible...tread carefully so you not become a war zone and lose other boarders because of it.

If you are a legit business you should be consulting your attorney for legal counsel since laws of what you may or may not do can vary location to location, state to state...
Good luck.
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## Cadence (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you all. She signed a copy of the barn rules. Two of the rules ask boarders to clean up after themselves and pay board on time. This particular boarder cleans her horses stall at a different time than others and leaves the barrel half full at the end of the barn. I have asked her to walk it to the trailer and dump it and she just apologizes over and over saying she forgot. 

She openly criticizes my training techniques, in front of others, to my face. She finishes her conversations with, "I'm sorry if that sounds rude but, I can't help it. You shouldn't do that." 

I am not as experienced as her but, I have had success and my methods are gentle but firm. 

It is hurtful to be treated that way. I am trying to develop a culture in the barn that is helpful, instead of tearing people down. Furthermore, every other boarder (7 other adults) do not like her, want her out, and have explained in detail that she complains about the farm practices. 


I realize that hurtful comments are not on the boarding contract but, I am going to give her 30 days notice for violating the contract for breaking barn rules. That should be enough but, I am looking for boarding eviction notice template because I am not sure what needs to be in the document.


----------



## Cadence (Oct 30, 2009)

horselovinguy said:


> Only thing I see you could "evict" her for is late payment of board.
> 
> Her leaving a muck bucket full..._sure it is only from her and her horse?
> Positively???_
> ...


Thank you for suggesting what needs to be in the letter!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

"Her daughter, who lives in her own separate home is boarding with us for a total of two months. "

So after 2 months she is too leave? Am I reading it right?


----------



## Cadence (Oct 30, 2009)

She was only supposed to stay a month. She has been here since Aug 1st


She is dragging her heels bc she wants to sell the horse for 20,000 and cant afford to stay anywhere else. 

She has a reputation. I didn't know about it until people found out she was staying at my barn.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Cadence said:


> She was only supposed to stay a month. She has been here since Aug 1st
> 
> 
> She is dragging her heels bc she wants to sell the horse for 20,000 and cant afford to stay anywhere else.
> ...


Oh, I see.
I tend to be blunt. "Listen, this arrangement isn't working out for either of us & as your 1 month is long gone I'm giving you a very generous 30 day notice to leave."
If she wants more information give it to her. But it's your place & you chose who gets to be there.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Anywhere that I have boarded in the past, the basic gist regarding leaving was that the boarder or the barn owner was required to give 30 days notice.
I don't think regular "eviction" laws apply.
It is your property, she is keeping an animal there, not living there herself.
Today is October 6th. Give her written notice that she has to vacate the property by Nov 6.
I don't think you actually require a reason.
If she was only supposed to stay for a month, tell her you already have another boarder lined up to come in. If she presses you, tell her the new boarder pays on time.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

It is clear you are unhappy here and that the boarding arrangement isn't working out. You are hereby given 30 days notice (date) to remove the horse from the property of (provide the name and owned by ...... signed .........

Short and sweet, cut to the chase. That's all you need. Make a copy and hand it to her. It's up to you but if you think there's a possibility the horse won't be removed, you can let her think she will find it up for sale at the first auction, or double the cost of her board. You have every right to do that - sudden increase in feed costs, right? You are aware that you have an automatic lien on the horse the moment the board is overdue, like the mechanic's lien. The horse can't be removed from the property without full payment and you can send it to auction.


----------

